# It's about time......



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Growing up in eastern Pennsylvania, I grew up as an Eagles fan....didn't have much choice. My Eagles did it! Congrats to the Philadelphia Eagles for shutting down Brady and the Patriots.

Geez that was a nail bitter.......


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Glad your team WON for you Huck------------I didn't watch a Game this year I made that pledge to myself this fall with all the crap with the NFL---Marine Nam Vet "66-69" just couldn't break my word----------BUT I'm Glad EAGLES Won and Hope they do it again Next Year*

*skip*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep glad they won. Didn't watch a minute of NFL this season.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Das macht nichts.

Wake me up when the Lions show up.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

guess they didn let brady deflate this time round. :mrgreen:

congrats to the eagles.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't watch a whole lot of football this season either. However, I watched the entire superbowl. Not one person kneeled for the national anthem. And a medal of honor winner from Iwo Jima did the coin toss accompanied by a bunch of other MOH recipients.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Didnt watch a game and wont from now on, I dont forget !!!

Just a bunch of over paid babies that think they know everything and dont know shit.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep I didn't watch...and don't care if I ever do.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh and by the way, I only said sh!t, what in the hell is this site coming to !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Oh and by the way, I only said sh!t, what in the hell is this site coming to !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :naughty: if you could please contain it to ,scat, feces, #2, droppings, poop,......................... there are some very sensitive folks out there that musn't be offended. :mrgreen: atriot:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Oh and by the way, I only said sh!t, what in the hell is this site coming to !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought I posted this the other day, perhaps I didn't click on "post"....

The "Pardon me I have a limited vocabulary" has been with us for quite some time, It was started by Chris Miller back when he was an active poster himself. It was originally put in place because of the F word and several variations using symbols and such. The Idea was to keep it child friendly because his girls used to read here.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well sh!t , guess I got in trouble again, lol so excuse me, I really do have a limited vocabulary.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, go cut a switch mister.


----------

